# Second & Third Run



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

My girl is finally old enough to compete and it's really fun running with her.
Of course it's not perfect but she tries her best - and so do I...


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Looking awesome! She's got great speed, probably only going to get faster with more experience!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Very nice. I especially lived the look she have the teeter after she flew off it the first time. Like it was the teeters fault she did that!!!! But she did not make that mistake twice!!!!

You guys are a very nice team!!! She has good speed!!


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

She looked really good I thought. I'm sure you'll only get better with more runs. Keep up the great work!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks good! Love the speed and enthusiasm she has! You guys will improve more and more as you go along. Great teamwork.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Love that in the first run you could go back and do the teeter again! That was perfect and you could see how your dog 'got it' the second time!

Fun, fast and your dog really understands 'the game'! I see great things to come!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Thank you! 
Yeah, we have a little "teeter problem" but it's already getting better and I hope she really "gets it" within the next few trainings!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Thought I'd share another video of our recent trial (only for GSD).
We've solved the teeter problem - therefore we've developed some start line problems. Well, it never gets boring... 
But it's really fun, it's great to see how she slowly gets the whole concept.


----------

